# Momma and daddy are light, pups are a smutty color.



## mommyzat34 (Jun 18, 2019)

What color would you call these pups? They are all kind of mixed different colors, not brindle. The parents are light.  . He is the daddy.






























Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You should never breed for color, or unproven dogs.
The puppies color is seal.


----------



## mommyzat34 (Jun 18, 2019)

EckoMac said:


> You should never breed for color, or unproven dogs.
> The puppies color is seal.


Thank you, I remember years ago my dad telling me never to breed for color. Fortunately, this was and is a one time thing. I knew about her breeding past, But I had no clue about him so you're right. I do appreciate that. I had searched out for colors and had seen the seal color grown dogs but never thought to look up what the pups looked like. I do appreciate you're help. When you got Heelers you get red, blue, mottled and Merle sometimes depending on if you're using Aussies. 
We honestly don't care what care what the color was we were just kinda surprised. . Again thank you.

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Black is dominant and blue is recessive. Genetics is like a word find. You have to know all the letters to know what words can be made. 
I hope all pups go out with a spay/neuter contract and the adults follow suit.


----------



## mommyzat34 (Jun 18, 2019)

EckoMac said:


> Black is dominant and blue is recessive. Genetics is like a word find. You have to know all the letters to know what words can be made.
> I hope all pups go out with a spay/neuter contract and the adults follow suit.


They will, we had 15 contracts drawn up before we even decided to breed. We even asked the family of the female to spay her and we'd pay for it. They even signed a contract for that as well.

Sent from my 6062W using Tapatalk


----------

